# Employer for CSV



## Oyibopeppeh (Sep 8, 2010)

Does a job offer or contract of employment for a CSV have to come from a company registered in SA?

I am currently a director of a company registered in SA, specializing in my field of expertise. Does this count as employment for the CSV process?

Thanks


----------



## LegalMan (Dec 26, 2012)

Oyibopeppeh said:


> Does a job offer or contract of employment for a CSV have to come from a company registered in SA?
> 
> I am currently a director of a company registered in SA, specializing in my field of expertise. Does this count as employment for the CSV process?
> 
> Thanks


No, being a director is not employment without an employment contract.


----------

